# get into recovery without volume buttons



## Trozzul (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey everyone I have a HTC inspire which I flashed jelly time onto, before that my volume buttons worked but now they don't work and the button is complety gone HTC did a very bad job with that it easily came out... So recently when I boot the phone on it boots the normal jelly time startup and the black screen. I have seen the only way to fix this is either factory reset or reflash ROM. But I am unable to do that since ,y volume button is broken. I have read that you can get to recovery via adb and or flash via adb can someone help me out please?


----------



## victory015 (Jun 19, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> Hey everyone I have a HTC inspire which I flashed jelly time onto, before that my volume buttons worked but now they don't work and the button is complety gone HTC did a very bad job with that it easily came out... So recently when I boot the phone on it boots the normal jelly time startup and the black screen. I have seen the only way to fix this is either factory reset or reflash ROM. But I am unable to do that since ,y volume button is broken. I have read that you can get to recovery via adb and or flash via adb can someone help me out please?

Click to collapse



you can connect your HTC phone to your computer via USB cable, and use the command below, before that you need to install adb shell on Windows.

 adb reboot bootloader


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, you could enter Recovery mode through ROM Toolbox and if you're using TWRP, its touch, so you dont need hardware keys.


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 19, 2013)

Mister_Simon said:


> Also, you could enter Recovery mode through ROM Toolbox and if you're using TWRP, its touch, so you dont need hardware keys.

Click to collapse



I am unable to get into recovery or the normal android screen when it boots up its a black screen I need to get into recovery to reflash the rom


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 21, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> I am unable to get into recovery or the normal android screen when it boots up its a black screen I need to get into recovery to reflash the rom

Click to collapse



So you're stuck on booting and your hardware buttons dont work?

There is a way to get into the recovery in such a situation but that usually relies on the hardware buttons. What device do you have? What recovery?


----------



## rockingmanish (Jun 21, 2013)

Try this 
Remove battery n reinsert it 
Now connect the phone to charger.
Don't do anything keep the phone as it is for 5 -10 min.
It will automatically go to recovery

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 22, 2013)

rockingmanish said:


> Try this
> Remove battery n reinsert it
> Now connect the phone to charger.
> Don't do anything keep the phone as it is for 5 -10 min.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how that would work.....


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 22, 2013)

Mister_Simon said:


> So you're stuck on booting and your hardware buttons dont work?
> 
> There is a way to get into the recovery in such a situation but that usually relies on the hardware buttons. What device do you have? What recovery?

Click to collapse



I don't know the Recovery most likely 5+ and it was touch recovery. as for the device like I said its a htc inspire 4g


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 22, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> I don't know the Recovery most likely 5+ and it was touch recovery. as for the device like I said its a htc inspire 4g

Click to collapse



Hey cool. I used to own an Inspire for couple of years.

Im not sure if understood the condition of your phone and whats working or not but:
 take out your battery and reinsert. hold the power button and volume down button for a couple of seconds and it will boot into recovery


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 23, 2013)

Mister_Simon said:


> Hey cool. I used to own an Inspire for couple of years.
> 
> Im not sure if understood the condition of your phone and whats working or not but:
> take out your battery and reinsert. hold the power button and volume down button for a couple of seconds and it will boot into recovery

Click to collapse



the volume buttons are both broken im asking how to get back into recovery from adb so I can flash a knew rom since mine is bad


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 23, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> the volume buttons are both broken im asking how to get back into recovery from adb so I can flash a knew rom since mine is bad

Click to collapse



Im assuming you have android sdk installed
Connect your phone, locate adb using cmd prompt (change directory) (RUN AS ADMIN), type 'adb reboot recovery' (no quotes)


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 23, 2013)

I will try this in the morning. What screen do I use the command at? Anytime?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 23, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> I will try this in the morning. What screen do I use the command at? Anytime?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Follow these fool-proof steps:

Locate your android sdk folders-> navigate to the folder where adb is located ->hold shift + right click on the folder containing adb and select ''open command window here'' ( this will automatically take care of pointing the directory to that location) -> 'adb reboot recovery' ENTER 

This will automatically enter recovery. I suggest you restore your old backup .
As for your volume buttons, you should be able to fix it easily if you know a little bit of soldering and know-how.


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 23, 2013)

Mister_Simon said:


> Follow these fool-proof steps:
> 
> Locate your android sdk folders-> navigate to the folder where adb is located ->hold shift + right click on the folder containing adb and select ''open command window here'' ( this will automatically take care of pointing the directory to that location) -> 'adb reboot recovery' ENTER
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im sorry i know how to do sdk commands but i meant on the phone screen like as soon as it boots up?


----------



## Matt (Jun 23, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> im sorry i know how to do sdk commands but i meant on the phone screen like as soon as it boots up?

Click to collapse



ADB *may* work on the boot logo, but it certainly won't work as the phone is booting.


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 23, 2013)

Trozzul said:


> im sorry i know how to do sdk commands but i meant on the phone screen like as soon as it boots up?

Click to collapse





MacHackz said:


> ADB *may* work on the boot logo, but it certainly won't work as the phone is booting.

Click to collapse



Like MacHackz said. As far as i know also this may be the only way you maybe able to boot into recovery so might as well give it a shot.

MacHackz, your banner made me think i have a bug behind my screen and I spent a while trying figure it out. LOL


----------



## losmigru98 (Mar 23, 2014)

*HTC Desire HD hard reset without volume buttons*

I have htc desire hd and my volume buttons is broken ,my phone is much dispute and have lots of bugs i want to HARD RESET no factory reset only hard reset with rebote. Please help me how to reset my HTC DHD without volume buttons!!
!!sorry for my english!!


----------



## jeankeeRD (Aug 14, 2014)

*SOLVED! (At least for me)*

To whom may still be interested, I found a way to get into recovery and subsequently wipe data/factory reset the HTC Inspire 4G/Desire HD without using the volume buttons.

Phone background: the phone that I used had the internal volume buttons broken. It was rooted and unlocked using the effen hack kit, then I flashed a custom ROM on it and I forgot to do a factory reset before I firstly boot up the phone with the new ROM. So it was stuck on the boot animation forever.

Steps for getting into recovery mode without volume buttons:
1. Take the battery off
2. Plug the phone to a wall charger for at least one or two minutes.
3. Put the battery back on along with the battery door and don't touch any buttons.
- The orange led on the front will light up and stay on for a few seconds before the phone automattically gets into recovery

Note: use the touch capacitive buttons to manipulate recovery:
- Home/Menu buttons to navigate up/down
- Back button to go back
- Search button to select

That's pretty much it. At this point you can do anything!

I hope this can help someone out there... If it helped you please hit the thanks button!


----------



## Swarn_Sen (Aug 20, 2017)

my phone is s3 gt-i9300 but but volume up key and home doesnt work.I need to go to recovery to flash a rom so how to go to recovery mode now.please help me.


----------



## Ashwinrg (Aug 20, 2017)

Swarn_Sen said:


> my phone is s3 gt-i9300 but but volume up key and home doesnt work.I need to go to recovery to flash a rom so how to go to recovery mode now.please help me.

Click to collapse



You can use adb commands to enter in recovery mode. Connect your android to PC. Enable adb debugging and open command prompt in PC.
Type "adb devices" without qoutes and enter then type "adb reboot recovery" and enter. These commands boot your android in recovery mode.


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey everyone I have a HTC inspire which I flashed jelly time onto, before that my volume buttons worked but now they don't work and the button is complety gone HTC did a very bad job with that it easily came out... So recently when I boot the phone on it boots the normal jelly time startup and the black screen. I have seen the only way to fix this is either factory reset or reflash ROM. But I am unable to do that since ,y volume button is broken. I have read that you can get to recovery via adb and or flash via adb can someone help me out please?


----------



## Swarn_Sen (Aug 20, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> You can use adb commands to enter in recovery mode. Connect your android to PC. Enable adb debugging and open command prompt in PC.
> Type "adb devices" without qoutes and enter then type "adb reboot recovery" and enter. These commands boot your android in recovery mode.

Click to collapse



but i am stuck in a bootloop


----------



## mrsojitra (Jun 7, 2018)

*NOT working*



Mister_Simon said:


> Im assuming you have android sdk installed
> Connect your phone, locate adb using cmd prompt (change directory) (RUN AS ADMIN), type 'adb reboot recovery' (no quotes)

Click to collapse



no device found message appear


----------



## Kalilinux007 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes there is a way to get into recovery without hardware keys...follow these steps:-
*Requirements-*
1 - You need a computer with USB drivers installed.
2 - A USB cable.
3 - Platform tools (you can download it from attachments)
*Step 1-*
Download Platform tools and extract it on your computer.
*Step 2-*
Open the extracted platform tools folder and right click while holding shift key on an empty area. Then click on *Open command promt here*.
*Step 3-*
A command prompt window will appear. Then connect your phone via USB cable and type the command *adb devices* (make sure you have enabled developer option in setting). Now you will get a message on your phone click OK. And then type the last command *adb reboot-recovery*(if this command doesn't work type this one   *adb reboot recovery*).
Congratulations! You have successfully rebooted into recovery mode..


----------



## antivirtel (Oct 21, 2018)

jeankeeRD said:


> To whom may still be interested, I found a way to get into recovery and subsequently wipe data/factory reset the HTC Inspire 4G/Desire HD without using the volume buttons.
> 
> Phone background: the phone that I used had the internal volume buttons broken. It was rooted and unlocked using the effen hack kit, then I flashed a custom ROM on it and I forgot to do a factory reset before I firstly boot up the phone with the new ROM. So it was stuck on the boot animation forever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do someone know something similar to my THL 5000? The above described method didn't put me to TWRP... My phone's status: system stock ROM has gone to bootloop, volume keys are not working, so no fastboot or recovery modes from that. Any ideas, how could I reflash or just factory reset it?


----------



## Henryk_ (Dec 30, 2018)

Is there any other alternative for hardware keys than adb command line?
My phone doesn't boot up, so I cannot use adb reboot recovery command (device not found).
My volume- is broken.
Battery is irremovable.
Seems that I'm lost?
The phone is HTC E8


----------



## minionshinchanlove (Jun 10, 2019)

My volume button can't work or no rooting apps work on my phone i hve already install twrp but i can't access it bcoz of my volume button but now when i try to boot into recovery with my laptop it says adb command not found in internal and external pls help me


----------



## King Zlakh (Jan 27, 2020)

Kalilinux007 said:


> Yes there is a way to get into recovery without hardware keys...follow these steps:-
> *Requirements-*
> 1 - You need a computer with USB drivers installed.
> 2 - A USB cable.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, u saved me


----------



## land fakir (Jul 27, 2021)

what the ****


----------

